# Carrying low = Baby will be early??



## Mia Evan

People's comments about my low belly are freaking me out! All the women at work who've given birth before are telling me that I'm carrying so low that it looks like baby could come at any time. My MIL who used to be a nurse in a maternity ward also says that I'm carrying so low that baby won't likely go past due date even though it's my first baby. My braxton hicks contractions have gotten stronger lately, sometimes to the point where I have to stop what I'm doing to cope and baby's movements are really starting to hurt me, but I still have a little over a week before full term so I'm just hoping that they're wrong! 

Anyone else who carried very low and gave birth before due date?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I'm in your situation with the low baby and the contractions. Mine have progressed to aching in my back and upper legs during some of them. 

I have gotten a lot of differing comments. But several people think I'll go early from my size and carrying low, one who said she used to work in maternity. But another woman today just guessed we had a boy because of how low. 

I wouldn't be too worried now anyhow. I've been carrying low for many weeks (uncomfortable, but no labor yet) when there was something to worry about, but now baby is probably fine if he comes out. :)


----------



## sweetdrea

I carried my first two super low and they were both 2 weeks late... this one is so high he's right in my ribs n He keeps trying to come out. I really don't think it matters where u carry them they just come out when they want to.


----------



## emilyjade

Iv carried low with both of my girls, one was induced at 37+5 due to medical reasons but this one is still hanging on two days before my due date xx


----------



## BabyAitchison

I have always been very low with this one and my other two were born at 35 wks and im still here! The way you carry has no bearing on when baby be here x


----------



## miss cakes

i really hope not because im carrying very low this time and i have to make it to 39wks cos thats when my sections booked lol


----------



## vinterlilja

I'm carrying low as well with breech of cephalic longitude baby so far I'm only 29 weeks to go but I was wondering are you all having c-sections or can you have a normal birth still carrying low if baby turns ?


----------



## Cat lady

I carried low with ds, the mw said at 37weeks I wouldnt make it to my due date. I gave birth 9 days late. It really doesnt make a difference!
xxx


----------



## jamhs

I was very low with both my boys, but they both came after 40 weeks! Started to annoy me the closer I got to my due date and people saying things like "I thought you would have given birth by now" or "you're still pregnant". Everyone thinks they can guess these things, but babies really will come when they are ready.


----------



## Iren_iren

my bump dropped from about 34 weeks and now its literally on my laps when I sit :) and baby is still there...:)


----------



## leahtaba

i carried low shes been fully engaged for weeks and shes showing no signs of making a move any time soon. i dont think it makes a difference really they just show up when they want haha


----------



## suze12

EVERYONE I know said my baby would come early because I have been carrying so low! Today I'm 40+1 so it def doesn't make a difference about how low you carry! xx


----------



## Mia Evan

That's comforting, because as much as I'm looking forward to baby's arrival, I really want her to be full term and as close to her due date as possible! The comment about the bump resting on your lap made me chuckle, because that's how I feel sometimes too :haha: Especially when I'm driving for a long time, I swear baby squirms alot because it's so uncomfortable to be squished against my lap, or at least I know I'm definitely uncomfortable. 

The elevator wasn't working at work the other day and I tried to walk up just 3 flights of stairs..oh boy was that difficult to do while waddling! I felt like I had to hold up my belly with one hand while holding on to the rail for dear life the whole dreadful time!


----------

